# radio frequency switch



## Sombra2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Well tonight I'm doing a rehearsal(show tommorrow) for this dance studio at my highschool so for one of the songs I forgot what track we were on so they were nice to give me one of their radios (a cheap half-duplex radio). So I went onto the radio and asked what song we were suppose to be on, I got no answer, so I figured let me play the song I thought and maybe I'll be right. So when I play it the kids on stage are standing there, I'm thinking they either weren't ready or goofing off. Well, I keep asking on the radio if it was the right song kinda expecting an answer sitting there like and idoit. Well I finally see the "director" come out onto stage waving her radio in the air, and one last time I ask and realize, to change the song. Two minutes later one of dance studio's helper comes upto the booth and explains that they changed to the frequency of the radio and forgot to tell/change the one they gave me.

**For ccfan(since I'm too lazy to send him a private message)
why is there board tape with the words "lights" and "speakers" and "volume" on the sound and light board?
***(end)


----------



## propmonkey (Jun 10, 2005)

haha, we were going to do that to our sound guy one time, but i was lazy and didnt want to cahge the frequencies


----------



## ccfan213 (Jun 11, 2005)

sux that they changed the frequncies on you... glad im not the one working.
anyway, idk why anyone would label the boards like that, it could have been our less experienced tech, but he seemed to have a good handle on things when i showed him everything. w/e just rip the tape off.


----------

